# Gumball Rally London - The Cars



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Many thanks :wave:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing pics?

What on earth is RX09FNG - some kind of merc? It's schweeeeeeeettttttt!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good selection of cars there.
Love the Murcialago SV with the roof box!


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

I bet that sounded fantastic!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Amazing pics?
> 
> What on earth is RX09FNG - some kind of merc? It's schweeeeeeeettttttt!


Merc SLR Roadster I think!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics,great cars,
A mate of mine did a stint riding shotgun in this years gumball,he did the USA leg,normally enters his lambo :driver:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Amazing pics?
> 
> What on earth is RX09FNG - some kind of merc? It's schweeeeeeeettttttt!


That'll be the the stirling moss limited edition SLR roadster 1 of 75 built. The guys with no front numberplate fitted ,will get pulled at the ferryports, they are very hot on that down there, i remember ryan dunn from jackass ,getting pulled at dover , even though in the USA they are not mandatory. Superb pics those better than actually being their ,.... almost. :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fantastic pics, must have sounded great :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning pics the lambo with roof box classic how many mpg :lol:, the audi r8 drop top :argie:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt green bentley looks cool


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Thought about entering this year but many other things to spend the £37k on instead!! :doublesho


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The roof box on the Lambo is for his snowboards!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Fantastic Pics.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt seems to be the new black then....

Whats with everyone having puma?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Matt seems to be the new black then....
> 
> Whats with everyone having puma?
> 
> ...


Having a guess that they are a sponsor 

Thanks for sharing....... :thumb:


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing pics, I went in 2007 and walked through the actual cars stand with my brother for a while until we got clocked lol


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracking array of cars and pics. Must be quite an experience to do that.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

bloody hell!!!! wonder what the total value of them cars are?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Supercool said:


> Amazing pics, I went in 2007 and walked through the actual cars stand with my brother for a while until we got clocked lol


Did the same, one of the best collection of cars ive seen in my lifetime.

And the noise when they were leaving was absolutley fantastic.

Thanks for the pics, stunning :argie:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW if I'de know that was happening I'de have entered in my shiny 10 plate 107 courtesy car to show them real power!! lol

Awesome shots dude, especially the Merc Roadster Flippin Eck, there is some Money around after all :thumb:


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

gotta love the the lambo with the roof rack


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice line up! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

All my mind kept saying to me as I scrolled down was <kerching!>...

....until I got to the guy on the skateboard - he's gonna have to get a bigger jump than THAT to reach the end


----------

